# Best tar remover



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

HI,

My AG Intensive Tar remover is almost out, so I want to replace it by something more efficient as I read that most products are better.

What do you guys recommend? Tar-X or Oblitarate?
Or should you recommend Trix so I can do Iron and Tar similtanous?

Thnx


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

As tardis is the best I have used. Cheap aswell!


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

ive not tried tardis but ive read nothing but good things about it so id say tardis .. 20-25 for 5L


----------



## steveturbocal (Apr 18, 2009)

Tardis for me now. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

Didn't get on oblitarate so now using Autobrite's Just the Tonic. Great stuff!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Thnx, indeed I was forgotten about Tardis, but I only can get Oblitarate or Tar-X from the supplier where I get my stuff from


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Autobrite's Just the Tonic is £20 (£18 with DW discount) for 5L. It's the best tar remover I've ever used.


----------



## donnyo (Mar 13, 2007)

I had AG intensive tar remover...got some Tardis and it is much much better.


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

All about the Tardis! Just can't knock it for value..


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Truthfully. Any of them are better than the AG stuff. So just see what's the best value for money.


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Tardis


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Tardis mate


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

As otjers have said tardis knocks spots of all the others out there.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tardis for me.

Get in touch with your local AS rep :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

How do I buy items from the UK? I've never ordered something from there, so if i would know that i could order some from the sites on here


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

The orchard stuff looks pretty good, but, I use Tardis and it does the job everytime.:thumb:


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Tardis for me :thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Wire wool, sandpaper chisel or clay


Tardis is quicker and easier though


----------



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

AG tar remover here. Used with a spray head straight on to the panel. Within a minute the tar is running down the panels- easily wiped off with a microfiber. Probably going against convention here- it's the best one I've used!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Tardies all day long.


----------



## maylor (Sep 4, 2012)

stoner tarminator for me


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

Tarsus simples


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Lean6 said:


> AG tar remover here. Used with a spray head straight on to the panel. Within a minute the tar is running down the panels- easily wiped off with a microfiber. Probably going against convention here- it's the best one I've used!


Out of interest, have you tried Tardis? I have used the AG stuff and it may as well be water in comparison to Tardis. It was quite possibly one of the most disappointing products I have used from AG. The difference is massive IMO :thumb:


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Car pro tar-x is very good, but for value for money tardis all day long.


----------



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

id_doug said:


> Out of interest, have you tried Tardis? I have used the AG stuff and it may as well be water in comparison to Tardis. It was quite possibly one of the most disappointing products I have used from AG. The difference is massive IMO :thumb:


I have tried Tardis- it worked quicker, apart from that I found both AG Tar Remover and Tardis performed the same. Both left to dwell, and both wiped all the tar cleanly when taken off with a microfiber. I read quite often people saying AG Tar Remover is like water- with much confusion. I rate this stuff very highly.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I was given some Tar Cleanse by Orchard Care to try, I tried a little the other week on my wheels that had a few spots, applied with a cloth and the liquid gell'd up so no runs. Got to admit that the stuff was great, can't wait to try on Albartho and on BF's Civic wheels. Very easy to use and melted / disolved the tar easily and buffed off clear.
I'll find it hard to use the others I have now


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

:thumb:I didn't read any replays before but I'm sure that AS Tardis will take a 1st place :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Are you a pro or home user?

If your a home user I recommend Maxolen Sticky Stuff Remover

If you are a pro I recommend Tardis. 

Just based on costs.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Now I stick to VP's citrus tar and glue remove. Works fast, removes the tar with ease and is quite a nice smell in the air when using it :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm a home user,

I've just ordered some Tar-X as this was the easiest one to order from here!


----------



## Markojay (Mar 2, 2010)

Tardis


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Wout_RS said:


> I'm a home user,
> 
> I've just ordered some Tar-X as this was the easiest one to order from here!


Great product, make sure you shake it well before using. :thumb:


----------



## acrebo (Jul 30, 2006)

I used Valet Pro Tar & Glue Remover for the first time yesterday and am very impressed. Pulled out a lot of tar spots I hadn't even noticed.


----------

